# Anyone stayed at the Aire at Niort?



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

We're off to Spain early January and are planning to stay at the Aire at Niort. Tourist office says it is open but just wondered if anyone has stayed there or can recommend an Aire. 

We are travelling Portsmouth to St Malo and don't travel great distances each day usually 250 miles so anything in that area.

Thanks


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We have stayed at Nort sur Erdre which is ok. Not in January though. Parking overnight will not be an issue. No electric and water could be turned off.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

There is this one that we have visited:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2581

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

There is this one that we have visited:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2581

Dave


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Many thanks Dave that looks like a good night stop if the timing works.
Now that Christmas is over we can start planning our journey - a task we really enjoy.
All the best for the new year.


----------

